# What is your ideal scenario of what imaginary place would make you happy?



## CeeCee (Jan 23, 2014)

For me it is a log cabin in the woods somewhere, fresh snow on the ground and more falling...huge flakes.

A fire roaring in the fireplace and I'm sitting there with the love of my life, sipping wine and just feeling warm and snug and happy.


----------



## Ina (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Cee Cee, My husband and I really do live in an old log cabin. We thought it was romantic when we found back in the woods. INSTEAD, it's hard to keep warm in the winter with two fireplaces and a 1942 Chambers cook stove. In the summer we run four window air conditioners just to keep cool. And since we live in Texas there is always dust over everything. But, I admit I wouldn't move.


----------



## Ina (Jan 23, 2014)

In my 62 years it has snowed a couple of times enough to cover the grass, and melted off by afternoon. I just NE of Houston, Tx.


----------



## gar (Jan 23, 2014)

I would like average temps of 75, mostly Sunny days. Live on a lake and have my Sailboat nearby.
In the best of all worlds have a nice Woman who Loves me by my side , also a Yellow lab Doggy to pet and play with.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2014)

On a nice balmy beach in Kauai with my wife and a Shih Tzu on my lap. Or a Shih Tzu and my wife on my lap.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2014)

This house in Deerfield Beach, Florida (which I would buy from TLC) - 



... with a dozen cats, a few macaws, a Schutzhund German Shepherd and a nice pizza shop across the street. layful:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2014)

That Guy
Tube #13
Ondabeach, CA 93436


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2014)

Tropical locale. Like Hawaii. If not that, mountains and a lake or creek. Lots of land. LOTS of land. Little guard stations scattered along the perimeter to keep people out but let all animals in. My land would be hunt free. A sanctuary for wild critters. And I would have dogs. LOTS of dogs.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 23, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> That Guy
> Tube #13
> Ondabeach, CA 93436



Hey!  Secret Spot!!!  SHHHHHH....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> i don't get that?



I gave away his address - now all the nut-cases are going to be hitting him up for favors and will want to crash in the back of his Woodie.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 23, 2014)

I live in my dream place. Not necessarily the house-it`s OK but more storage would be nice. Our last house had humongous closets ,an oversized garage and a 900 sq. ft. metal storage....er,I mean shop  But it also had 11 hard to maintain acres and I was tired of seeing dh spend all his spare time out there working on it. I can`t take being out in the heat so I wasn`t much help. Now we are on a much more manageable 3.25 acres,more out in the sticks, although less than a mile from our old house, and we love it here. But we still think that someday we may leave this Country for someplace where we can live entirely on our Soc. Sec. and Pension. We`ll see though...leaving the grandkids would be tough.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2014)

I've GOT to do a parody of that song, as soon as I get some time ...


----------



## Ina (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Sifuphil, you read like a mischievous instigator. I look forward to your shenanigans.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2014)

Ina said:


> Hi Sifuphil, you read like a mischievous instigator. I look forward to your shenanigans.



Moi? MOI?!? Lil' ol' MEEEE?!?




Yep ... pretty much.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 23, 2014)

Already living as close as I'll get to it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Already living as close as I'll get to it.



With, of course, drop bears in that tree, crocs in that hollow stump and poisonous Portuguese Man-O'-Wars drifting just out of the shot ... 

You can't fool me! I am NOT moving there!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2014)

Here we go ...

*In The Big Ol' United States*


One evening as the 'Net went down
And the brush fires were burning,
Down the track came a homeless man,
And he said, "Boys, I'm not turning
I'm headed for a land that is no more
Abandoned to its Fates
So come with me, we'll go and see
The Big Ol' United States

In the Big Ol' United States,
There's a land that's quite a sight,
Where the handouts grow on welfare
And illegals sneak in every night.
Where the job-slots all are empty
And there's darkness every day
And the birds and the bees
Are all dropping to their knees
The arsenic springs
Where there's lots of floating things
In the Big Ol' United States.

In the Big Ol' United States
All the cops are on the take
And the feral dogs all have sharpened teeth
And the hens are doomed to bake
The farmers' trees are full of spray
And the barns all empty lay
Oh I'm bound to go
Where there's tainted snow
Where the rain don't fall
The politicians blow
In the Big Ol' United States.

In the Big Ol' United States
There's imports on the docks, 
And the massive streams of alcohol
Will dash you on the rocks
The broken men have lost their hats
And the railway biz is dead
There's a lake of stew
With some bodies, too
You can thrash all around it
While you cry "Boo-Hoo!"
In the Big Ol' United States.

In the Big Ol' United States,
The law is made of tin.
And you can walk right out on bail,
As soon as you have sinned.
There ain't no short-cuts handy,
Except for food-stamp tricks,
I'm bound to stay
Where you sleep all day,
Where they elected the jerk
That killed all our work
In the Big Ol' United States.
....
I'll see you all when society falls
In the Big Ol' United States.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 23, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> With, of course, drop bears in that tree, crocs in that hollow stump and poisonous Portuguese Man-O'-Wars drifting just out of the shot ...
> 
> You can't fool me! I am NOT moving there!



Tch, misinformed comment!. 
 The 'stump' is actually bright red rock so the crocs can't get into it.  The Drop bears choose higher trees, and the sharks eat the 'blue bottles' before they get into the beach.  It's a perfectly safe and idyllic spot.


Forget travel commentary, stick to the poetry, that is a 'ripper.'   It's also highly adaptable to this neck o' the woods and a few others. Well done.

Tried as lyrics but keep losing the tune.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Tch, misinformed comment!.
> The 'stump' is actually bright red rock so the crocs can't get into it.  The Drop bears choose higher trees, and the sharks eat the 'blue bottles' before they get into the beach.  It's a perfectly safe and idyllic spot.



Hmph - my eyes are going. :mask:




> Forget travel commentary, stick to the poetry, that is a 'ripper.'   It's also highly adaptable to this neck o' the woods and a few others. Well done.
> 
> Tried as lyrics but keep losing the tune.



Yeah, I never was very good at travel writing - too much sampling of the local cuisine usually left me incapacitated. 

I wrote that piece while listening to Pink Floyd, so you might see the depressive side of it. Thanks for the kudos.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 23, 2014)

Wherever it's due.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd like to live deep down inside a limestone cave but it would have to be well fitted out with all possible comforts and advanced technologies. I'd want a lift between levels and some method for funnelling sunlight down shafts  with artificial light for the non daylight hours. I would also want a big screen with CTV panoramic views of the outside. To top it off, I'd like a garden created beside a natural pool where I could relax and meditate.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 24, 2014)

_Hey that's my place you are welcome to rent it from me Warrigal, comes with all the mod cons_


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 24, 2014)

It's not a set from a James Bond movie, is it? 
I want a real cave.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 24, 2014)

Warri, I'm sure I could wrangle you a house in Lightning Ridge that would fit your specs.   Send $100 deposit on the search fee.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 24, 2014)

Nope. It has to be limestone.
Lightning Ridge is claystone.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 24, 2014)

_Of course and i do the search for $85 direct deposit into my nigerian account_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 24, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> Nope. It has to be limestone.
> Lightning Ridge is claystone.



Damn!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 24, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> i don't get that?



Never ever tell anyone where you surf.  They and all their valley kook friends will be all over it polluting what was once a pristine piece of wonderfully wild water world.  MY BEACH MY WAVE GO HOME


----------



## That Guy (Jan 24, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Duh...I finally got it...on the beach...right?



Not on the beach.  In the tube!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 24, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Already living as close as I'll get to it.



I see waves in the distance.  I'm there!


----------

